# Recommend a good twist pen that takes gel refills?



## UCLAJediKnight (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all.  I have been defeated by far too many click pens in the last few years.  I have had several friends tell me their pens stopped working or that the mechanism seems broken.  I only give my pens as gifts so its not a "reputation" issue, but still, I want my work to last.

Pens with caps just aren't really my style.  I want people to use my pens.  That leaves me with twist pens.  I don't have a problem with twist pens but I NEED to use gel ink. 

What are some decent twist pens that take gel ink?

THANK YOU!


----------



## eranox (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't have prior experience with this, but I do see that Ebay has a large selection of Parker style refills that are gel.  While I can't vouch for the fit, I would think that any pen with a Parker mechanism could be easily converted.  One of my favorite Parker kits is PSI's Gatsby, which is cloned and sold under many other names from different sources.  They're easy to make, and appeal pretty equally to both men and women from what I've seen.


----------



## scooterscroller (Aug 21, 2015)

Use Schmidt Easy Flow 9000 refills.  They are direct replacements for Parker refills. "combines the advantages of the well-known ball point refill with those of a roller ball refill"

They do not fit the slimline pens.


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Aug 21, 2015)

scooterscroller said:


> Use Schmidt Easy Flow 9000 refills.  They are direct replacements for Parker refills. "combines the advantages of the well-known ball point refill with those of a roller ball refill"
> 
> They do not fit the slimline pens.



+1

I also use the gel-ink replacement that are Parker style.  So if you shop PSI, browse their pen kits and refine the ink/refill category to "parker style", you'll find ~150 kits.  I have also been able to buy the Parker style gel ink at Woodcraft in the past.


----------



## zig613 (Aug 21, 2015)

A nice twist pen is the Perfect Fit.  William Wood-Write Ltd. It is well balanced and uses a Parker refill or an Easy Flow 9000 refill.  It can also be converted to a mechanical pencil.  William Wood-Write Ltd..

Wade


----------



## KenV (Aug 21, 2015)

There are several Parker Refill style pens --  Perfect Fit is a nice pen with a super smooth twist transmission.  Cigars (and I especially like the modification without the center band) are durable pens with a strong mechanism.

There are some excellent twist single barrell pens in the Sierra and clone styles.  Zodiac (Exotics) Mesa, as well as several that Smitty's Pen Works sells. 

These all use nice writing refills of the gel or Schmidt 9000 type --  


I have been getting long service out of click cigars from Craft Supply also


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 21, 2015)

There are a ton of good twist pens that use a Parker Style refill.  Many of them will take Pilot G2 replacement refills and virtually all of them take the excellent Schmidt easyFlow 9000 refills.  In fact, I ship easyFlow 9000 refills in all of my kits using Parker refills.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Aug 22, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> There are a ton of good twist pens that use a Parker Style refill.  Many of them will take Pilot G2 replacement refills and virtually all of them take the excellent Schmidt easyFlow 9000 refills.  In fact, I ship easyFlow 9000 refills in all of my kits using Parker refills.



Smitty
Do you have twist kits that can use a pilot G2 refill?


----------



## MTViper (Aug 22, 2015)

I like gel ink, too.  I use either Parker or Schmidt refills as have been noted.  As far as pen kits, I like the Cigar pen for men or the Tetra for women (Bear Tooth Woods).  Tetra comes with a stylus and Cigar pens may have a stylus or not.  I also like the Knurl GT from PSI (https://www.pennstateind.com/) Very comfortable in any size hand and very good looking.  Of course the Sierra and all the variations of it is also a good choice.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 22, 2015)

Joey-Nieves said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > There are a ton of good twist pens that use a Parker Style refill.  Many of them will take Pilot G2 replacement refills and virtually all of them take the excellent Schmidt easyFlow 9000 refills.  In fact, I ship easyFlow 9000 refills in all of my kits using Parker refills.
> ...


No - The pilot G2 is a Rollerball refill that will work in any of my rollerball kits, I don't think there is a twist pen around that will accept them.  There are other gel refills that are made for parker style pens but I do not stock any of them.  I think you can find a selection of them at exoticblanks.com - they carry a lot of ink and refills they probably have Schmidt  and maybe Schmidt with Private Reserve ink.


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 22, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> There are a ton of good twist pens that use a Parker Style refill.  Many of them will take Pilot G2 replacement refills and virtually all of them take the excellent Schmidt easyFlow 9000 refills.  In fact, I ship easyFlow 9000 refills in all of my kits using Parker refills.


 I mis spoke.....Pilot G2 refills are rollerball not ballpoint.


----------

